# Samsung B-DIE RAM Kaufempfehlung



## koqrex (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem 2x 16gib ddr 4 RAM von Corsair Vengeance lpx  geholt, aber noch nicht verbaut. Ich habe jetzt wieder jede Menge über ddr4 RAM im allgemeinen gelesen und auch PCGH plus Tests gekauft, in denen der Vengeance LPX deutlich schlechter abschneidet als andere. Jetzt würde ich den RAM gerne zurück schicken und einen neuen kaufen. 

Da würde ich gerne auf eure Hilfe zurück greifen und mir die ein oder andere Kaufempfehlung anhören.  

Ich würde gerne als kit 32gb haben, 16gb pro Riegel wäre optimal, da evtl. Mal auf 64 GB aufgestockt wird. Es sollten Samsung B-DIE sein. (Oder gerne auch gleich gute Qualität)ich würde gerne im Preisrahmen von 300 Euro bleiben.

Auf hardwareluxx habe ich dazu bereits eine ganz gute Übersicht gefunden 

[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (20.10.19)

Allerdings bin ich etwas überfordert mit der Menge der RAMs und in welchem Verhältnis die MHz und Latenz Zeiten am besten bzw. Schnellsten funktionieren. 


Mein System:

Gigabyte Aorus Ultra z390 
Gainward Phantom Rtx2080
Intel Core i9-9900k


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

G.Skill

Also bei dem was du möchtest, sind nur Double Sided Module verfügbar. Die bekommst du nicht so Hoch(MHz) gestellt, wie Single Sided Module.
Grundsätzlich kannst du bei G.Skill nie was falsch machen, Corsair hat auch gute Dinger. Über den Rest brauch man nicht Diskutieren.

Bei den oben genannten Modulen, stehen die Chancen gut, sie auf 4200MHz zu bekommen.


----------



## koqrex (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe diesen hier gefunden der B-DIE verbaut hat und gut in meine Preisvorstellung passt. Ist dieser zu empfehlen?

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-3200MHz-Desktop/dp/B01BGZEWO2

Habe ihn nur auf Amazon us gefunden


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt G.Skill hat Samsung B-DIE und sind gut zu übertakten. 
Die Corsair von dir, sagen mir nix, können aber auch ganz gut sein. Weiß ja nicht was du mit den Ram vor hast???
Gehts dir nur um Standard XMP Profil oder um Primär viel Ram zu haben oder willst du welche mit wenig Leistungsaufnahme oder willst du OC machen......?


----------



## koqrex (21. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe bisher noch nie RAM overclocked, wollte aber mein System sehr gerne optimieren und da komme ich da wohl nicht ganz Rum. Allerdings, wenn ich von Anfang an mit hoher MHz Zahl und guten Timings als xmp Profil von Werk aus gut liege und mir das manuelle übertakten umgehen kann, käme mir das sehr gelegen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

Ok, dann Suche dir einfach welche aus, welche dir am besten gefallen hier


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

koqrex schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen hier gefunden der B-DIE verbaut hat und gut in meine Preisvorstellung passt. Ist dieser zu empfehlen?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-3200MHz-Desktop/dp/B01BGZEWO2
> 
> Habe ihn nur auf Amazon us gefunden


Das sind zu 99,5% keine Samsung B-Die's.
Zum einem sind sie dazu zu billig und zum anderen sind die Timings 16-18-18-36 für B-Dies mit 3200 Mhz zu hoch.
Wie kommst du drauf das es B-DIEs sind? Wobei diese Arbeitsspeicher auch gut laufen würden und du viel Geld sparen würdest. Denn den Unterschied wirst du ehe nicht merken und wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest ist es ehe egal. Die teuere Samsung B-Dies sind daher ehr im Messbaren Bereich besser, aber nicht zwingen real mit Spielen und manchen Anwendungen. Den besonders innerhalb Spiele wenn du im GPU-Limt bist wird der Speicher ehe nicht viel bis kaum was ausmachen.

Ich würde bei max. 3600 MHz bleiben, denn alles andere was darüber ist muss nicht laufen und wird dann auch unnötig viel kosten.

Ich kenne zwei Fälle.... beide User mit einem 9900K hatten mitbekommen das ich meine 3600 MHz Speicher bis 4266 MHz bekommen hatte. Beide hörten nicht auf mein Ratschlag und kauften sich Speicher zwischen 4000-4133 MHz. Beide User haben den Speicher mit diesem Takt nicht ans laufen bekommen und waren etwas angepisst das sie auf 3866 MHz runter gehen mussten.

Normalerweise würde ich sagen... kauf dir 3600 MHz und versuche nach oben später dein Glück, denn wenns nicht klappt reichen 3600 MHz alle male.  Aber wie hier zuvor schon erwählt lassen sich Dual Ranked schlecht übertakten und so schwindet wieder die Chance das du sie gut übertakten kannst. Denn die 16 GB Riegel sind meist Dual Ranked. Die Singel Ranked die sich besser übertakten lassen sind meist 8 GB Riegen, aber du möchtest ja keine vier Riegel haben.

Ich habe im übrigem auch Samsung B-Die Chips drauf verbaut. Wenn du Arbeitsspeicher sieht die mir 14-14-14-32 und 3200 MHz laufen kannst von Samsung B-Dies ausgehen. Mit 3600 MHz und 16-18-18-36 im Normalfall auch. 32 GB sind zur Zeit sehr günstig, ich habe für meine Patriot Viper RGB 207 Euro pro Set bezahlt.

In meinem Fall hatte ich mich für vier Module entschieden, da ich aus optischen Gründe vier Riegel verbaut haben wollte. Zudem beschäftige ich mich auch gerne mit OC und Benchmarks und daher sollten es auch Samsung B-Dies sein. Heute habe ich mich satt getestet und würde sogar solche günstige Arbeitsspeicher verbauen, da es innerhalb von Spielen ehe nichts ausmachen würde und ich hierbei 250 Euro anderweitig verwenden könnte.


----------



## koqrex (21. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Den oben angegebenen RAM habe ich aus dem hardwareluxx Forum,welches ich oben verlinkt hatte. Es ist aber möglich, dass ich mich da in der Zeile vertan habe und der RAM gar keine bdie verbaut hat.

Okay, dann werde ich wohl im 3600er Bereich bleiben. 

Ich habe dann noch diesen gskill tridenz gefunden gehabt, der Preis Leistung sehr stark ist. 

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZR) ab €' '213,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kann ich den gut nehmen ? 

Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem auch 4x 8gb zu nehmen. Hat dazu jemand vielleicht einen Kauftipp mit 3600mhz und cl16 oder weniger und im Bereich bis 300 euro (gerne günstiger)


----------



## markus1612 (21. Oktober 2019)

Also optimieren vom RAM ist deutlich einfacher, wenn du nicht 4x8GB nimmst.
4 Module belasten den Speichercontroller nämlich unnötig, was wiederum dazu führt, dass RAM uU früher nicht mehr stabil ist.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

koqrex schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Den oben angegebenen RAM habe ich aus dem hardwareluxx Forum,welches ich oben verlinkt hatte. Es ist aber möglich, dass ich mich da in der Zeile vertan habe und der RAM gar keine bdie verbaut hat.
> 
> Okay, dann werde ich wohl im 3600er Bereich bleiben.
> 
> ...


Die sind gut und laut den Timings werden die auch Samsung B-Dies sein.



koqrex schrieb:


> Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem auch 4x 8gb zu nehmen. Hat dazu jemand vielleicht einen Kauftipp mit 3600mhz und cl16 oder weniger und im Bereich bis 300 euro (gerne günstiger)


Kann nur für mich sprechen, da ich nur meine mit OC getestet habe und ich habe keine Probleme mit vier Module stabil auf 4133 Mhz zu kommen. Aber im GPU-Limit macht es so gut wie nichts aus, so das sich so ein hoher Takt nicht immer lohnt. Natürlich können andere Prozessoren hier anders ausfallen. Im allgemeinem habe ich noch nie Probleme mit vier Module gehabt. Ein Xeon von mir lief Problemlos mit vier Module und ein 4790K, sowie ein i5 4670 liefen auch mit dem Standardtakt problemlos mit vier Module.

Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle wo es nicht so gut lief, aber die finden sich meist dann auch in einem Forum wo ehe nur was geschrieben wird wenn es doch mal nicht so läuft.

EDIT: 

Finde mit vier Module folgende: Speicher mit Typen: DDR4, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Module Anzahl: 4x, Speichertakt: 3600MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 16, Row-to-Column Delay (tRCD): 16/18 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde aber die zwei Module nehmen die du gefunden hast.


----------



## koqrex (22. Oktober 2019)

An dieser Stelle Mal ein fettes Danke an dich IICARUS. In jedem meiner 4 Threads die ich in den letzten Wochen eröffnet habe hast du mir super geholfen mit Infos und Empfehlungen. Daumen hoch !


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

Habe ich gar nicht gemerkt das du auch oft immer dabei warst.... weil ich immer versuche jeden zu helfen. 
Aber die anderen User hier haben auch gute hilfreiche Tipps weiter gegeben.

Habe gestern noch ein kleinen Test für mich gemacht.
Habe meine 3600 MHz Speicher auf 3866 MHz mit 16-18-18-36 und noch scharfe Subtimings laufen lassen.

Normalerweise habe ich diese Timings Stock mit 3600 MHz. Messbar hatte ich etwa 5000 MB/s mehr schreiben und lesen. Also messbar war es schon ein Stück besser, aber in einem Spiel was ich dann getestet habe hat es absolut nichts ausgemacht und das liegt einfach daran das ich im GPU-Limit bin und Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher dann nicht voll ausgelastet und gefordert werden. Habe daher wieder meine 3600 Mhz auf Stock laufen, denn für die niedrigen Timings mit 3866 Mhz musste ich auch 1,400v gehen und auch mit der SA und der IO Spannung etwas höher gehen.


----------



## koqrex (22. Oktober 2019)

klar, der Dank geht natürlich auch an die anderen die fleißig mitgeholfen und beraten haben. 
Ich werde bald den G.skill tridenz mit den 3600mhz und den 16.16.16.36 timing bestllen und dann erstmal nur mit xmp arbeiten.  Läuft da alles stabil, werde ich erst garnicht ins feintuning gehen.


----------



## koqrex (28. Oktober 2019)

Leider habe ich mit dem bestellen zu lange gewartet und der Preis ist ein Fach Mal um 100 Euro gestiegen... Hatte gewartet, bis mir akternate das Geld für die zuvor gekauften RAMs zurück gezahlt hat... Wie das Leben hält si spielt. 

Werde dann jetzt auf den gskill tridenz mit 3200mhz und 14.14.14.34 Timings setzen oder noch Mal einen Monat warten?

Hat jemand ne allgemeine Preistendenz zum Weihnachtsgeschäft hin ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2019)

Die 3600CL16 und die 3200CL14 sind die gleichen Speicherchips - nur das XMP ist anders programmiert. 

Wenn die eine version 100€ billiger ist als die andere dann nimm die günstigere. Du kannst auch die 3200CL14 nehmen und sie manuell mit 3600CL16 betreiben. 

Wenn du etwas Glück bei den Chips hast und auch mehr Spannung reindrücken willst gehen manchmal sogar 3600CL14 - oder wahlweise auch 4000+ CL16.


----------



## koqrex (29. Oktober 2019)

super danke. wie gesagt, habe ich leider die 3600mhz mit den timings 16.16.16.36 für 200€ verpasst. die stehen aktuell bei 311€.

eine andere frage hätte ich da noch.

Wie du bereits meintest, sind die beiden bereits angesprochenen 3200.cl14 und 3600.cl16 die selben chips. Die Produktreihe zeichnet sich ja durch die kennzeichnung "F4-3xxxMHzCxxD-32GTZR" aus. 3xxx streht ja die entsprecxhende MHz zahl und CxxD das entsprechend CL timing. Jetzt gibt es aus der Reihe "32GTZR" verschiedene Ausführungen an MHz und CL. 

Bsp. 

3200C14D G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR) ab €'*'283,37 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland für 280 €
3200C15D G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 ab €'*'232,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland für 230€
3466C16D G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3466, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3466C16D-32GTZR) ab €'*'189,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland für 180€

Das sind doch dann alles die Selben Ram Riegel mit den selben Chips (B-DIE), nur mit individuellen XMP profilen, richtig ? 
Dann wäre es doch am Sinnvollsten, den günstigsten zu nehmen und dann XMP mit der MHz Zahl und den Timings selber einzustellen, richtig ? 

Es gibt noch einen weiteren Ram aus der Reihe, der allerdings eine kleine änderung an der Kennzeichnung hat.

F4-3600C16D- GTZR"C" G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC) ab €'*'181,57 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland für 180€

Ist dieser auch der selbe Ram mit BDIE ? Falls ja und es am sinnvollsten wäre den günstigsten RAM der GTZR Reihe zu nehmen, empfiehlt sich dann der GTZR mit 3200 MHz oder der GTZRC mit 3600MHz?


----------



## claster17 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das alles B-Die ist. Gerade der 3466C16D hat untypisch lasche Timings und kostet auch zu wenig wenig. Einzig der 3200C14D hat garantiert B-Die, wie man an Timings und Preis erkennen kann.
Der 3600C16D-GTZRC scheint dem GTZNC sehr zu ähneln und dieser hat Hynix CJR.

Kannst hier auch mal nachschauen: B-Die Finder
Ist eine übersichtlichere Variante von [Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (25.10.19)


----------



## koqrex (29. Oktober 2019)

dann müssten doch die beiden 32GTZR mit jeweils 3000mhz G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GTZR) ab €'*'223,67 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

und die mit 3200 mhz G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR) ab €'*'283,37 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

die gleichen sein. unterschied ist nur der preis wegen des eingestellten XMP profils, oder ?


edit: Der GTZR ist ja aufjeden fall BDIE https://abload.de/img/tridentzrgbsamsungb-d81dj2.jpg


----------



## koqrex (29. Oktober 2019)

Und auch dieser hier G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-32GTZR - Newegg.com für 149 €, mit den timings 16.18.18.38 hat Bdie verbaut. --> dritter Eintrag im Forum [Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (25.10.19) - Seite 38


Dann könnte ich doch auch den günstigen holen ?!


----------

